
Show HN: Watermill – Building event-driven applications easy way in Go - roblaszczak
https://github.com/ThreeDotsLabs/watermill
======
ajbeach22
Why should I use this over
[https://gocloud.dev/howto/pubsub/](https://gocloud.dev/howto/pubsub/)?

[https://godoc.org/gocloud.dev/pubsub](https://godoc.org/gocloud.dev/pubsub)

This has support for many pub/sub protocols.

Why reinvent something that already exists instead of just contributing back
to an existing project?

~~~
weego
Even a cursory glance tells me the scope of this projects plans outstrip a pub
sub protocol implementation. Maybe that's why?

~~~
ajbeach22
not sure exactly what you mean but there is a driver package that can adopt
other protocols through the same interface.

[https://godoc.org/gocloud.dev/pubsub/driver](https://godoc.org/gocloud.dev/pubsub/driver)

------
Bhagaban
I find it way simpler to build event driven applications in Node. It feels
like Node is built for such things than any other language.

